
IR8: The miracle rice which saved millions of lives - sonabinu
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-38156350
======
edejong
If we would put as much attention to innovations saving millions as we do to
war killing millions, the world would certainly look brighter.

~~~
sonabinu
I was a little surprised there wasn't a lot of interest in this post

